# Ok so what didja get ?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I got some shirts, and some gloves, and some ammo.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Got this from my GF as well as the full Family Guy DVD set all three seasons :-D









Got this from my dad. Got my debt from my vacation last fall wiped out from my mom.










Got this for myself. My room is like a movie theatre now :-D

Scott c:


----------



## Danman1116 (May 7, 2002)

Also got a couple COPS DVD's, Red Sox World Series Monopoly, Medal of Honor for the PC and clothes

:santa: :xmas: Santa was good


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I got:
slippers
new book I wanted
new winter coat ( hat gloves scarf to match) I look very cute in it I might add. LOL
couple of shirts and more to come later, still have to make the rounds. 

But I am very happy with what i got. Merry X- mas to everyone.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

camcorder, clothes, and some dvds


----------



## FSCPD902 (Sep 28, 2003)

a sweet portable DVD player


----------



## MCPD617 (Oct 4, 2004)

2 Redsox movies, $$$$, and gift cards for gas. 

Merry XMAS


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Jeans, Home Depot gift cards and EB Games gift cards. No camcorders, dvd players, tool sets or TV's.  Wow! looks like we got some rich boys on this site.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I got some kitchen shredding tools, and a $100 gift card to Express.

I bought myself: The "Star Wars" trilogy on DVD, a super cute pink hat, pink gloves, and black leather gloves for work. :lol: 

I always treat myself to a few presents I know I'll like.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I got new shoes, some gift cards and $$$, some winter gloves and wool socks, some cologne and my brother went out and got me a water purifier.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Model railroad stuff, Cloths, Red Ryder BB gun to shot my eye out  and $$$$$.........there is a train show in Wenham on the 8th.......thats when I do some serious shopping. 8)


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

XBox from the wife, along with Halo 2 \/ \/


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

A new knife, a video game, and a gift certificate to Newbury Comics.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Daddy's Got A Big Ol' Woody - Got The Sig P220 W/ 3 Spare Mags I Axed For.... The Bride Came Through... You Gotta Love Living In New Hampshire.... Couldnt Get this Kind Of Love In Massachusetts...

Bought The Bride Her Palm Tungsten W/ All the Medical Apps. She Wanted And A String Of Pearls.. Plus I got 4 Boxes Of Federal .357 Ammo...
B: :GNANA: :BNANA:*


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Nothing says I love you more than tank ammunition. 


KozmoKramer";p="50317 said:


> *
> 
> Plus I got 4 Boxes Of Federal .357 Ammo...
> B: :GNANA: :BNANA:*


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My husband gave me (as he puts it) "A Cop Starter Kit"....duty bag, s&amp;w mini swat knife, cuff key, stinger (I've wanted one since I worked with probation/parole) and traffic template. He also got my silk jammies! The rest of the family gave us really lack-luster stuff. 

I got my husband Caddyshack and a Hot Air Balloon Ride. My dad gave him all the SI issues of the Red Sox world series coverage. 

We made out pretty ok


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I got a portable DVD player and a Smith &amp; Wesson S.W.AT. Knife. 8) 

Thanks Santa :santa:


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

A Sonicare toothbrush
A portable DVD player 
Gift Cards
Clothes
Duty bag
Scratch Tickets
AND......
That new plug in video game set that plays ALL the classic Atari and Nintendo games!!! :jump:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

I got clothes (some nice tops, pants, sweatshirts), some Red Sox gear (polo shirt/sweatshirt), DVD's, $$$, and more to come today since there another Christmas gathering the side of the family we did not see yesterday!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

1. Combat! Season one, volumes I &amp; II (DVD)
2. $75 Borders Gift Certificate
3. Tommy Hilfiger sweater (Am I too old for it?)
4. Police Officer Nutcracker (Imported from Germany, not China)
5. Charlton Heston autobiography
6. $20 Dunkin Donut Gift Certificate from my best buddy on the 3-11 (Bart) Thanks Brother!
8) 
I ate so much turkey/mashed potatoes at Mom-in-law's, that I definately made up for having pneumonia at Thanksgiving.
:rock: :xmas: 

I hope Y'all had a wonderful one


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I got:
- A fleece lined duty jacket -sweet!
- All new Nylon duty gear
- Duty gloves
- Hulk and Spiderman 2 DVD's :lol:
- Madden 2005 for PS2
- Sneakers
- Winter jacket (off duty)
- and a bunch of other neat little things.



kttref";p="50336 said:


> My husband gave me (as he puts it) "A Cop Starter Kit"....duty bag, s&w mini swat knife, cuff key, stinger


Kt, sounds like you've got a good start.. :lol:


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

15" LCD TV, DVD's (Season 3 of 24 (I'm addicted to it), Spiderman 2, The Day After Tomorrow, "Haggard", Dodgeball, Napolean Dynamite, and Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas, Tony Hawk's Underground 2)

Winter jacket and matching gloves, and a few more clothes, and some cash too.

Also got the Linksys WRT54G router and WPC54g notebook card for my laptop, anyone up for making some more powerful antennas with me?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.hyperlinktech.com/web/wifi_antennas.php

I have a couple here...lets me do wireless out to my barn...

I just changed out my fireless to the new netgear that gets 108mb or so a second (in theory)....also boosted the range a bit. I can get about 1000 feet now.



MRC";p="50503 said:


> 15" LCD TV, DVD's (Season 3 of 24 (I'm addicted to it), Spiderman 2, The Day After Tomorrow, "Haggard", Dodgeball, Napolean Dynamite, and Grand Theft Auto - San Andreas, Tony Hawk's Underground 2)
> 
> Winter jacket and matching gloves, and a few more clothes, and some cash too.
> 
> Also got the Linksys WRT54G router and WPC54g notebook card for my laptop, anyone up for making some more powerful antennas with me?


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

I have a feeling I want to look into this - http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html

I went into Radioshaft a few days ago, and the kid there had no clue what RG-213, or LMR-400 was, I asked, "If this is Radioshack, why not have stuff that deals with radios here?" He had no answer to it. Looks like I'll be making a trip down to needham sometime, or if I can bum some off a Ham buddy of mine.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I use a metal pringles can for house range. 



MRC";p="50507 said:


> I have a feeling I want to look into this - http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html
> 
> I went into Radioshaft a few days ago, and the kid there had no clue what RG-213, or LMR-400 was, I asked, "If this is Radioshack, why not have stuff that deals with radios here?" He had no answer to it. Looks like I'll be making a trip down to needham sometime, or if I can bum some off a Ham buddy of mine.


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

I got a new Dell computer, lots of Red Sox stuff, a case of Sam Adams winter pack and household items for my fabulous bachelor pad.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

MRC";p="50507 said:


> I have a feeling I want to look into this - http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html
> 
> I went into Radioshaft a few days ago, and the kid there had no clue what RG-213, or LMR-400 was, I asked, "If this is Radioshack, why not have stuff that deals with radios here?" He had no answer to it. Looks like I'll be making a trip down to needham sometime, or if I can bum some off a Ham buddy of mine.


90% of Rad Shack employees know nothing about electronics and are your basic run of the mill sales person. They know the common tech words like TV, Radio, Scanner, Computer etc... but ask them about a BNC connector and their lost..... :roll:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Remember back in the day when they actually sort of did? When I was a kid the Radio Shack in the mall had guys that were total gear head when it came to CB's, Ham Radio and other stuff.

This guy dave used to build crap in the back store room from "spare" parts...he was also the kind of guy that had his ham radio license ro some such thing as his vehicle plate.



Gil";p="50515 said:


> MRC";p="50507 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling I want to look into this - http://wireless.gumph.org/articles/homemadeomni.html
> ...


----------



## MRC (May 25, 2003)

Yea, I've found that the norm around these parts, thats why when one of their kind ask me if I need help its just a simple "Nope".

I've been contemplating getting ham plates for my truck, but I hear the registry is running about 18 weeks behind on them, maybe longer now. The fact that Imay have to get another truck now isn't too good either (was in an accident on Route 1 a week or so ago, Yuppie mom decided to stop in the #3 lane infront of the Donnatello resteraunt, smacked the front end up pretty good)


----------



## dfc2502 (Oct 28, 2003)

I got a Leupold Mark 4 MR/T M3 w/ an illuminated Mil Dot reticle. If I could just get around to breaking in the barrel, I could then sight in the scope


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

T-COP4LIFE spoils me..  , He gave me a right hand diamond ring, a new printer for my computer, a digital camera, Duran Duran tickets!! , and a cd player for under the kitchen cabinet.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

The Joy of Watching My 3 1/2 and 1 1/2 open gifts and really understanding what Christmas is all about....


Oh Yeah, Home depot gift Card!

:jump: B: :GNANA: :BNANA:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Duran Duran tickets


 :shock: They still play, I thought that they died out with the 80's


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Duran Duran is awesome, My sister and I were obsessed with them. I can't wait until April 1st!!!! :wink:


----------



## marlboroughpd (Dec 4, 2004)

Knight .50 cal. Disc Elite muzzleloader w/ 1.5-4.5 varialbe power buck ridge scope

Remington Model 870 Express 23" cantilever fully rifled barrel w/ 1.5-5 variable power simmons scope

The little things to clean and maintain the muzzleloader, clothes, and some $$$. Still need to buy some slugs for my new deer gun.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

That sucks about your truck MRC. You love that thing like I love my motorcycle and I really cant blame you.......Poor Ford Ranger.   

When you hook up the WiFi, Im comeing over just to supervise.  

Radio Shack..... you got questions, we do too. :twisted:


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

I got some jeans, a leather jacket from my gf, misc. spongebob stuff. The best gift was that my gf dyed her hair blonde for me, WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

A DVD Burner for me PC.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Riggs";p="50629 said:


> I got some jeans, a leather jacket from my gf, misc. spongebob stuff. The best gift was that my gf dyed her hair blonde for me, WOOHOO!!!


What color hair did she have before? Because if it's too far off it'll be a pain to dye back eventually.

I miss my blonde/red hair but this whole LE thing is kinda taking precedent right now and I have to look professional..


----------



## female p.o. (Sep 29, 2002)

Just because you color your hair blonde doesn't mean you look unprofessional.......... :roll:


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

It used to be brown, so know it looks really hot dirty blond type.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Riggs";p="50825 said:


> It used to be brown, so know it looks really hot dirty blond type.


Nice!! I should talk my GF into doing that now :-D

She wanted too. But she changes her mind about her hair as often as she changes her socks.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Riggs (May 30, 2003)

Scott,

The easy way to do it is to give her a gift certificate to a beauty salon and suggest it, odds are she will do it, most women want to try blond at least once in their life


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah ha!! Good idea buddy.

Scott :rock:


----------

